# Smoked Calamari In Pesto Zoodles!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Cutie Pie Smoked Cookies!!!

Happy Sunday To YOU!!!

So my MOM, (the world's most upbeat, crazily enthusiastic, and warm woman on earth), and to the degree that by comparison, I do appear as if a damn near quite miserable depressive; has been RAVING and RANTING about the "Vegetti" that has intensely rocked her world, and she thus shared that I needed to get one!

Unsure of whether that was a high end Italian car, or some Kardashian affectionate expression for an anatomical part, I did inquire from my charismatic and joyful mother, as to what the VEGETTI was indeed all about...













DSCF6384.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






Apparently thus, it is an apparatus where you put zucchini, squash, carrots, parsnips, potatoes, daikon radish or whatever it be, into the cranking little gadget and then get "noodles" or "ZOODLES" (Zucchini Noodles) or whatever source that you just spun!













DSCF6386.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






Granted you all have well heard of this or own one even, but to neophyte, humble, and simpleton ME; I knew not what she was speaking of, and yet with HER grand gusto and energy, I do think that ice could be sold and to Eskimos.













DSCF6387.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






I found one on Amazon therefore, (this "Vegetti") and did use it for the first time (with zucchini above) on this fine day!













DSCF6388.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6389.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6393.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






I also made a healthful pesto, with just parsley, basil, raw elephant garlic, and Tunisian olive oil and black pepper...(LOTS of black pepper).

(And I like a chopped, not ground, quite "chunky" texture to all things - whether salsa, steak tartare, guacamole, or even pesto - and so nothing "blended or pureed" etc.; and no mounds of mere mush, as I like big leaves, chunks, and flavors and such..).













DSCF6396.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






I tossed the "zucchini spaghetti" with the pesto...













DSCF6397.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






Mopped calamari through grapeseed oil...













DSCF6398.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6399.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






fired up the little humble gas smoker, with pistachio shells used as smoking chips... and the squid atop some oiled (grapeseed) grill grates that I laid across my smoker, and for 15 minutes on high heat...













DSCF6400.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6401.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6402.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6403.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6404.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6405.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6406.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6407.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






I plated this all up together, added more olive oil, Blue Persian salt, some more black pepper, and then just four capers wrapped in anchovies (anything "anchovy" makes me downright in love) and all was so great!













DSCF6408.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6409.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6410.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






The calamari was soft and and amazing and yet the crispy tentacles were SOOOOOOOOOO FFFFFFFFFFFFABULOSLY GOOD!













DSCF6411.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6412.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6413.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6414.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6415.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






The zucchini noodles were so fabulous too, and LONG! I now get or understand my mother's grand zeal!

Or at minimum can respect her interest in this toy! She's PRETTY UPBEAT after all!!! Although, pretty damn fabulous thus too! (I must confess).













DSCF6416.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6417.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






This was really delicious, and then when biting into the anchovy part, and mashing that around with all the rest, it was so good!













DSCF6418.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6419.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6420.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6421.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






Twirling and swirling, just as if with spaghetti, this was a treat! And my pesto had so much black pepper ground freshly in (which I adore) that it had some bite, and in a reinvigorating great way!













DSCF6422.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014


















DSCF6423.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 27, 2014






Thank you for sharing in my little calamari smoked safari!

Happy new week to you!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 27, 2014)

OH!

(Wow do I seem to type too fast)..

...as I did mean to also share, that I left the zucchini noodles RAW, and really loved that texture too, versus having warmed them right up).

OK then, onward and happy SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Make it delicious!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 27, 2014)

Leah

Another fine meal makes the mouth water.Have a great day.

Dan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice smoke Leah !  Thumbs Up   Ya had me at calamari, that's some great stuff !  :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you so very much Dan and Justin too!

This was a simple Sunday, and yet healthful, happy, and so it goes!!! Many thanks!!!

Here's to this new week, and with me extending a CHEERS to you great both! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks great Leah! As usual I'll take mine with extra tentacles please!


----------



## brooksy (Apr 27, 2014)

Great looking meal Leah!! You once again amaze with such beautiful plating.


----------



## moikel (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks great. You make such eye catching plates!
I used to do this stuffed chilli thing where in a round ball sort of chilli ( blanched first) I put anchovy,black olive,caper & parsley.You could use tuna instead of anchovy .Hefty belt of EVO then let them sit fora day or 2. You either ate them as is or chopped them up to make pasta sauce. Time consuming to make & you had to get the right chilli.
I do like that gadget ! It might work on green paw paw for my Tom Sam .


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks *Dirtsailor!*  Here's to grabbing life by the tentacles indeed!

And thank you too *Brooksy! *I'm so glad you enjoy my funky "plating" or arranging! How kind!

Isn't that toy something *Mick?*  And I just love 'anything anchovy' (could eat mounds of them even as it does pacify the salty broad within) smiles, and so your dish, as always, just sounds so good! Thanks for nice words!!!

Meanwhile, happy brand new and beautiful week to all!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

